# My first Stallion



## dream4713 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Everyone
I was looking for some tips and things about riding and working with a stud. I have a Fell Pony Stud and love him. We are hoping to do dressage this year! Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry, but you simply MUST post a photo! Fell ponies are great ponies.

Other than that, an important part of handling stallions (are you sure you want a stallion when there are just so many good ones around?) you must be 100% consistent. Be firm and always stop bad behavior almost before it even starts. Any correction must be quick and, more importantly, fair. 

Are you planning on breeding? Is there a good market for offspring from your pony? All of these should factor into whether or not your pony should stay a stallion, IMO.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Picture picture picture!!!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Training is the key to owning a manageable stallion. You must be consistent and fair. I would suggest sending any stallion prospect to a professional trainer.
Good luck. Shalom


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Good luck!

Allison's advice was exactly what I would give: consistency. An ill mannered horse is an ill mannered horse (... xD) regardless of its gender. Stallions are just that, not fire breathing dragons.


----------



## dream4713 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi 
Thank you all for the advice. Here is Mozart aka Mo! ( I hope the pictures loaded! If not I will get some from my computer tonight!) I was lucky bc he was a drop off, if you can believe it, at our farm. I was reluctant to work with him bc like mentioned many ppl teach that they are fire breathing dragons!!! When I started working with him he was lol! But after one summer of work he has grown into my favorite pony!! In love! We are interested in breeding him but I just haven't gotten him out there enough. He has great lines I was told and his personality is to die for! I can't wait to go farther with him!


----------



## peneloppe (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow! He's beautiful! The first photo took my breath away! I'd never had a stallion before so can't provide any tips but I do back up good and firm training. Keep us updated


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

He really is a NICE pony... I think he could produce some quality foals... With the right mare of course  But he really is lovely. I personally thinks he's so stallion quality.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

If those pictures were taken in his pasture then you must change the fencing or add an electric wire around the perimeter to keep him from pawing the fence . 

He will paw that fence if any horses especially mares are kept in the adjacent pasture. Once again good luck. Shalom


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He certainly is a looker! Congrats!!


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

What a handsome gent!!! Seems to love posing for the camera, too!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

He's quite nice!! And, a drop off? Will you be able to get his registration papers? Will you be able to show him? Even if the showing is just in-hand, it will help promote him.

If you show him under saddle, what discipline will you be using?


----------



## dream4713 (Jan 2, 2014)

Thank you everyone!  Also His fence is hot, three of six wires and he is very respectful of it ( Thank Goodness). But Thank you for the advise!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dream4713 (Jan 2, 2014)

Allison Finch said:


> He's quite nice!! And, a drop off? Will you be able to get his registration papers? Will you be able to show him? Even if the showing is just in-hand, it will help promote him.
> 
> If you show him under saddle, what discipline will you be using?


Thank you! We were able to get his papers once she told us she wasn't going to come back for him!! And we got him a Stallion License! I would love to show him but I'm having a hard time finding shows for Fells ( in the US) I used to event for years. So I was thinking we would go toward Dressage and maybe some jumps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dream4713 (Jan 2, 2014)

2BigReds said:


> What a handsome gent!!! Seems to love posing for the camera, too!


Thank you! He is such ham! He was like "Ohhh Christmas Pictures... How about this and this and cute eyes" lol 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

dream4713 said:


> Thank you! We were able to get his papers once she told us she wasn't going to come back for him!! And we got him a Stallion License! I would love to show him but I'm having a hard time finding shows for Fells ( in the US) I used to event for years. So I was thinking we would go toward Dressage and maybe some jumps.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There are registries that recognize "sport" ponies. You can show in classes that are not only for Fells.


----------



## dream4713 (Jan 2, 2014)

Allison Finch said:


> There are registries that recognize "sport" ponies. You can show in classes that are not only for Fells.


Thank you I didnt know that! I will have to do some research!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I think the best way to manage him would be to send him to aus and I PROMISE I'll look after him 😉
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katiy (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh he is sooooo lovely if I had a mare ....... definitely breed from him if you can I can see why you love him so.


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

No - I think he'd be much happier here in FL! Lol
Seriously, as others have said, make sure there will be a demand for his offspring. Otherwise he'd be much better gelded. He is a handsome boy. I wish you manu years and much success.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

